# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  Animation Strips

## joaquim

Heres a nice project for animation in Strips files.
A Strip files are a normal images files, but the image have some separed subimages (in same image) inside.
these project shows you how you can do that animation. some code are in portuguese, but i think that you can get the idea. the image isn't in project mode, by image path. but when you execute the project, you will see the image.
accept sugestions and otherthings.

----------


## Tobiasgar

Thanx for the project!! quite simple for understanding))good job :Thumb:

----------


## joaquim

> Thanx for the project!! quite simple for understanding))good job


thanks... you must try my sprite control. go to www.cambalinho.blogspot.com(i don't have sure if i upload the last version, but you can see verythings :Wink: )

----------

